

Choosing Smalltalk on Porpoise - Rockslide
https://medium.com/@richardeng/choosing-smalltalk-on-porpoise-9bccb7cd53f

======
davelnewton
That covers a lot of what I love/d about Smalltalk; it was fantastic. If there
was a great cross-platform Smalltalk that let me create small, fast,
standalone apps I'd probably be all over it in a heartbeat, once again.

Or Lisp, I'm fine either way--but Smalltalk had some advantages even over
Lisp. (Operator precedence not being among those advantages :/

~~~
deepaksurti
Is Dolphin Smalltalk no longer available? Cannot reach the object arts server.

As of today, what is the recommended Smalltalk to use if I wanted to create a
3D scientific visualization app using OpenGL/Metal/Mantle?

~~~
davelnewton
Not sure. The main commercial player these days is probably Cincom. I'm not
up-to-date with current Smalltalk impls and how well they interact with
external libraries.

------
phlandis
Who the is against OOP like that? Grow up programming in VB?

